# 99 Burb



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm taking a hard look at a 1999 Suburban to replace the '88 277,000 mile Grey Ghost....  It's been a good one... :fishing: 

I know there are a ton of late 90's Suburban/Tahoe/Yukon's out there. The AC (front and rear) has been gone through to the tune of 1400.00 dollars and the fuel pump (common problem) has also been recently replaced. One owner, 141,000 mostly highway miles. The truck would serve as a beach truck covering 10-12 trips a year to Hatteras and the local beaches here in SENC. 

I'm looking for feedback. Any other known common problems with these trucks that I'm missing?? 

Thanks in advance guys, 

Tommy


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*1999 Suburban*

The 700 series Suburbans with the 5.7 (350) L engine are bulletproof. 150,000 miles is just getting broken in My in-laws have one with 200,000 + miles on it and the only thing wrong is the A/C unit. The important stuff (trans and powertrain) have a great reputation in that generation of trucks. I might be a little bias because I work for GM


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Consumer Reports' reliability history for that model doesn't look very good, for whatever that's worth. However, I generally take their reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tommy, mine is ...*

...a 98 with 115000 and it has worked very well in the year I've had it. The only problem I've had is the rear universal joint when I first bought it and that is a normal wear item. I thought I was having problems with the 4 wd low switch, but that was mostly operator error. I wasn't used to having a 4wd switch. I'd always used a stick. Anyway, I like mine and would get another in a minute. There are gobs of them with well over 200K on them and they still run well. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Tommy, I'm trading my '99 Silverado (60K mi) for a '01 Yukon XL(128K mi). I'm tired of having to crawl into the back end of the truck bed to get stuff. The 4 doors will be a blessing. 

The only things I am having done is to flush the antifreeze, flush transmition, flush power steering, replace fluids in both diffs and xfer case, and flush out old brake fluid. Will also be replacing all belts, hoses, and idler pullies.

Jim
longcast


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good feedback guys. Mostly good with a little bad mixed in. I know from my personal experience with then 88 burb that you will have to spend money periodically but they are GREAT vehicles for beach fishing. Room to put (and lock) all your stuff and handle the sand very well.

We're 1000.00 apart right now so I don't know if this deal will happen.

Tommy


----------

